# Bouncing/Surging in 6th ??????



## Mike_Metzger (Oct 11, 2012)

Ive noticed a slight "surging" feeling since Ive had the car, but only when driving in 6th. I thought maybe it was just the aftermarket cams and a poor tune, but today on my way to work, the surging turned into bouncing and I had to shift into 5th for the rest of the drive. Tried 6th a couple times and the same thing kept happening. What the heck is going on? I notice when I shift into reverse it clunks, which none of my cars have ever done, but Ive also never had a real performance car so I dont know whatis normal and whats not. Any thoughts? Guibo, tranny, shift kit? etc


----------

